# trolling motor battery?



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking to replace my old trolling motor batteries, but Im unsure about what brand to go with. I have 2 small sealed batteries now and I like the size and weight of those but Ive thought about getting something bigger for more juice. Can you guys recommend some batteries? Best bang for the buck?


----------

